# Long term practicing plan



## Sakarie (Nov 21, 2015)

I haven't been active here in a couple of years, but since losing my long standing 3x3 blind NR a couple of months ago I've become interested to start really practicing again, just to win it back (and regain my old speed). The problem is that a "12 solves a day" plan that worked last time doesn't really work for a longer period of time now, since I don't always find the time every day, and it's hard to keep practicing unless I've got something for every day. 

Okay, so I've started a program and wanted your opinions if there are opportunities for improvement. The plan is to every day only have the assignment of solving (as in succeeding, not only trying) one single cube below a certain time. It doesn't matter if it takes 1 or 10 attempts, only that I every day solves it below the given time. This time limit will decrease with time, with one second every five days. This means that my necessary improvement can happen very slow, with the disadvantage that it might take a very long time to reach the sub-50 seconds necessary. Right now, the time limit started on 120 seconds, which I barely ever supersede, but it's still a limit. 

I know that the plan is very long term, but I don't mind that, since it will take forever if I stop training because I'm too ambitious. Also, there's no problem doing more than he required solve if I want too. 

Any initial reactions?


----------

